# Cheapest Sky3DS/Cubic Ninja in the market



## Amadren (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,

Where can I buy the cheapest Sky3DS/Cubic Ninja card please?


----------



## reiyu (Jul 19, 2015)

better off buying a sky3ds if cubic ninja will cost you more than £65 in your area.


----------



## Amadren (Jul 19, 2015)

I found it at 35€/40€ :/


----------



## melliu30 (Dec 2, 2015)

For Sky3DS, PeachDS.com has it for $72.80 today.  Not sure if it's some Cyber Monday sale or what.


----------

